# Take that, you BMW elitist pigs!



## Paul335i (Aug 18, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VwgvIqXg3A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

I love Top Gear.


----------



## badreligion702 (Sep 1, 2014)

VWAG makes some great cars.


----------



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

So he can't control a RWD car so he chose a FWD. 

Ok.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I love that show, but those guy are on my Deal Pool list every year, especially Clarkson. Hammond almost got himself killed in a Bonneville car about ten years ago, so he's pre-disastered. May is so slow that he's less likely to be the one who buys a farm.


----------



## Paul335i (Aug 18, 2012)

Saintor said:


> So he can't control a RWD car so he chose a FWD.
> 
> Ok.


The car wouldn't have spun if BMW offered a LSD on non-M models. :tsk:


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Paul335i said:


> The car wouldn't have spun if BMW offered a LSD on non-M models. :tsk:


DSC would have shut down the power... if it was turned, on that is. With an LSD and Clarkson's size 15 foot, both rear tires would still likley break loose.


----------

